# What fly tying kit?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good fly tying kit for starters? I don't want to spend a ton of money on it but I also don't want crappy stuff either.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Bass pro saltwater kit


----------



## smithma87 (Jul 14, 2014)

I started on a kit from Bass Pro too but in my opinion you are better putting together your own. Pick a few flies you would like to tie and get the materials for them and get a decent vise to start. 

I found that i quickly wanted to upgrade my vise and several tools from the kit as it was not the greatest quality.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Can you recommend a decent vice/tool kit?


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Peak rotary with saltwater jaws or the Anvil Atlas are solid.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I would not recommend a kit either. Pick 2 or 3 patterns that you are interested in and buy the materials for them. Bucktails and marabou are very universal. Some tinsel and maybe some other flash. Estaz is some great stuff too. 

I use a Dan-vise and have for several years. $100.....If you do get a danvise read the instructions and it will last thru thousands of flies. 

Clousers, Blondes, Seaducers, Decievers, Lefty's craft fur shrimp are all good fish getters and good to start with. White, yellow, chartruse, olive, black are all good to have. ......it is an addiction so beware:whistling:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Build your own kit. You might want to look at Bass pro a simple a-vise will do you for a while to get your feet on the ground and see if you really want to invest in a Peak or Anvil or a Renezzetti. All great vises but start at 150-200 bucks and up. Feathercraft.com is a good place among hundreds of others that are out on the net. Be warned it can get real expensive hobby but, catching fish on a fly you tied is a thrill above many. Before you get to far along get a book of fly patterns for Fresh and Salt water to help you decide what you want to tie and learn one at a time I would recommend a clouser minnow simple to tie and there are dozens of u-tube vids out there to watch. Good luck


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone in the Destin/Ft. Walton area tie that would be interested in showing an beginner a little bit about it?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler there is a flyfishing club in NW Fl panhandle the name escapes me but someone will know it. contact them and Join then you will have someone to fish with and coach you along. If I were not so far away I would be happy to. I come to Destin a couple times a year to fish and on down to Port St Joe. you may also PM me with questions.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Not sure about kits... Get some #4 hooks, dumbell eyes, white bucktail, chartreuse bucktail, white hackle, red hackle, red 210 denier waxed thread, a bobbin and a vise and you're in business. A whip finish tool helps, too.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Try our club*

The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida- will give you a chance to try lots of ideas without having to make a big investment. You can try our TFO rods used in our spring fly fishing class and try tying some flies at our get togethers. New web site: www.ffnwf.org has archive of our newsletters. Every issue has an article about fly tying. We would be happy to have you join in.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

daniel9829 said:


> Tyler there is a flyfishing club in NW Fl panhandle the name escapes me but someone will know it. contact them and Join then you will have someone to fish with and coach you along. If I were not so far away I would be happy to. I come to Destin a couple times a year to fish and on down to Port St Joe. you may also PM me with questions.


 Join them.......casting classes,tying classe,trips etc. Go online to find them.

Good guys................Robin


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I have a vise that I use only for certain flies + photography.*

I learned to tie without a vise and seldom use one unless tying tiny flies. I use my left thumb and birdfinger to hold the hook. I sometimes use a hemostat instead of hand holding the hook. 

Get a couple of colors of bucktail. I use gray and white most often but some opt for chartreuse. Black, red and yellow are good too.

You will need a decent bobbin and sizzors. Nylon thread. I use white, black and hot pink or hot orange.

My flash material is usually Christmas stuff. Halloween is right around the corner and I know Big Lots will be stocking shelves soon. Clown wigs and witches hair can be good.

Not counting the hooks, I can easily tie a hundred flies for $20 or less.

BTW, a small pinch of white bucktail tied on a hook with hot orange thread has caught lots of Trout, Redfish, Pompano and Snook for me as well as a few Tarpon. Squirrel tail ain't half bad either. Likely I've caught more bluegills on simple squirrel tail streamers than anything else. Squirrel tail makes some mighty convincing shrimp flies too.

I've tied lots of flies with roadkill.

Fly fishing and fly tying is not magic and, regardless of what you read, does not need to be terribly expensive.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

What Captken says has a lot of merit......I still have my first vise which is a pair of small vise grips welded to a rod and a home mad C-clamp. It will hold any size hook better than any high dollar vise. It is best with big hooks and jigs. I would also recommend an olive bucktail. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

At times Bass Pro offers fly tying classes. I have not been in one but I saw one going on in Spanish Fort. Looked informative.


----------

